# ruger lcp versus bersa thunder



## rwcan (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a ruger lcp and like the size .
Only complaint is I can't shoot it without getting trigger slap...not enjoyable ha.
Been reading about versa thunder and it sounds like it handles recoil better.

Anyone with experience with both, would appreciate comments.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

The Bersa has a much better trigger and holds more rounds. I have a Bersa ThunderCC and it shoots great...accurate...great trigger. All these small guns will be snappy on the recoil, but especially the small ones. I like the S&W Bodyguard 380 as well...easier to conceal and a lot of features. I recommend checking that out too. 
CC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, if the Bersa is appreciably larger, it'll be more comfortable to shoot.
Also generally speaking, if the Bersa is appreciably larger, it'll be much harder to conceal.


What is "trigger slap"?


----------



## rwcan (Mar 3, 2012)

I am a new shooter and described it on another forum as trigger sting and was
Told it was called trigger slap.
Can happen with some lightweight pistols, if you don't grip properly , when you fire.


----------



## jframe (Apr 3, 2009)

I own and shoot both the LCP and Bersa .380. The more I shoot the LCP the easier the trigger pull becomes, it is sort of 
new yet. The LCP will go in a pocket. The Bersa .380 shoots fine, holds more rounds but not a pocket gun but is easy to conceal for me. I'm glad I have both and enjoy shooting both. Which I carry depends on where I'm going what I wear and so forth.
glad I have both and enjoy shooting both. 




I never was a hero, but I am thankful I served among them.:smt1099


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm like Steve, I don't know what that is but almost sounds like you are putting your finger on the trigger where the first bend is which is putting pressure on the nerve there and causing the stinging sensation upon recoil. The trigger should fit between the tip of your finger and the first bend. We had guys in the military who were trying to squeeze the trigger by placing it in the first bend and they would complain about "pinching". As far as the Bersa, love mine, I have the plus with the 15 round clip and its awesome, very accurate. But, it does have some pretty good recoil even for its size.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rwcan said:


> ...[T]rigger slap...[c]an happen with some lightweight pistols, *if you don't grip properly*...[emphasis added]


Exactly my point in asking you what it was.
It's not a _pistol_ issue. It's a _technique_ issue.

No matter which pistol you choose, if you don't grip it properly, you will get "trigger slap." Changing pistols won't help.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dont know what either trigger slap or sting is , never experienced it so all I can say is..
Both in the military and in the civilian law enforcement training I went thru (in the 70's) we were taught on a DA trigger to use the first knuckle joint to pull the trigger to reduce how much you would pull the barrel off target when shooting and to use the fingertip on a SA trigger. I dont have an LCP but I believe it is considered a DA trigger isnt it? 
Dealing with the Double-Action Trigger
Thats just one quick point to a good article on DA triggers, Now on a LITTLE pistol like the LCP I dont know how much it would apply.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Generally speaking, if the Bersa is appreciably larger, it'll be more comfortable to shoot.
> Also generally speaking, if the Bersa is appreciably larger, it'll be much harder to conceal.


What he said...

I have the Bersa T380 and I really like it. The trigger feels good, it's been very reliable, and shoots well for me. But for some people, it's just a little big for a pocket gun which is what the LCP has going for it. The Bersa 380CC model is probably a little better for pocket carry. If you're holstering, then the size difference is probably not a concern.

I considered the LCP, but after holding it -- I know I'll shoot it terribly. Sure, I could probably get used to it... but I already have the Bersa so it's not worth it to me at this point.


----------

